# Kabel Verlegen



## agmasi (22 Juli 2009)

Hallo,
darf man an der Anlage die 24V Steuer Kabeln und 400V zuleitung für Motoren
in einem Kabelkanal verlegen?
Was sagt VDE?

Danke


----------



## repök (22 Juli 2009)

Warum sollte man das nicht dürfen?


----------



## marlob (22 Juli 2009)

agmasi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> darf man an der Anlage die 24V Steuer Kabeln und 400V zuleitung für Motoren
> in einem Kabelkanal verlegen?
> Was sagt VDE?
> ...


Ja, man darf


----------



## repök (22 Juli 2009)

Vieleicht sollte man noch GMV zu rate ziehen..


----------



## Sockenralf (22 Juli 2009)

Wenn die Anlage an uns verkauft werden soll, dürftest du das nicht. 


MfG


----------



## marlob (22 Juli 2009)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Wenn die Anlage an uns verkauft werden soll, dürftest du das nicht.
> 
> 
> MfG


Das ist dann aber Firmenvorschrift. Nur um den Themenstarter nicht zu verwirren ;-)


----------



## agmasi (22 Juli 2009)

was jetzt darf man oder nicht.
Wie ist mit VDE Vorschrift, gibst da was konkretes wenn da wo!

Danke an Allen.


----------



## marlob (22 Juli 2009)

Bei Sockenralf darfst du nicht, ansonsten darfst du.Eine Norm kann ich dir im Moment leider nicht anbieten


----------



## marlob (22 Juli 2009)

Beim VDE-Verlag gibt es ein Buch, wo u.a solche Sachen drin stehen könnten.
Vielleicht mal ins Inhaltsverzeichnis gucken
Elektrische Ausrüstung von Maschinen und maschinellen Anlagen


----------



## zotos (22 Juli 2009)

Es gibt ja auch spezielle Leitungen (Motorleitungen mit 24V Bremse usw.) in denen es sogar gestattet ist in einem "Kabel" unterschiedliche Spannungen (also 400VAC und z.B. 24VDC) zu führen. Da ist es einem gar nicht möglich das in verschiedene Kabelkanäle zu legen.

Die Schaltschränke beim Kollegen Sockenralf sehen sicher auch interessant aus. Ein Schütz das von Oben mit 400V versorgt wird und unten an den Motor weitergeführt wird belegt damit ja schon den Kanal oben und unten mit 400V die Schützansteuerung (24V) muss dann wohl Wireless übertragen werden.


----------



## marlob (22 Juli 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> ...
> Die Schaltschränke beim Kollegen Sockenralf sehen sicher auch interessant aus. Ein Schütz das von Oben mit 400V versorgt wird und unten an den Motor weitergeführt wird belegt damit ja schon den Kanal oben und unten mit 400V die Schützansteuerung (24V) muss dann wohl Wireless übertragen werden.


Das würde ich mir auch gerne mal angucken


----------



## online (23 Juli 2009)

Man darf die Unterschiedlichen Spannungen in einer Leitung verlegen, wenn diese von ihrer Isolierung der höchsten Spannung entspricht. Nach unten hast du dann allen Freiraum. Ob es aber schön ist, sei dahingestellt.


----------



## MSB (23 Juli 2009)

Vielleicht müsste man mal definieren ob Kabelkanäle zum an die Wand schrauben,
oder Kabelkanäle innerhalb des Schaltschranks gemeint sind.

Innerhalb des Schaltschranks sind wenigstens div. Kreuzungen absolut unvermeidbar.

Außerhalb des Schaltschranks in div. Industrien ist es ja nich sooo unübel,
das die metallischen Kabelrinnen über Trennstege in Leistungskabel / Steuerkabel aufgeteilt sind,
oder das gar unterschiedliche Rinnen sind.
Die beschriebene Bremse beim Servo gehört hier also eindeutig zur Leistung.
Hier allerdings ausschließlich aus EMV-Gründen.

Praktisch gibt es aber keine Vorschrift die sowas zwingend vorschreiben würde,
obwohl es in vielen Fällen durchaus ratsam ist das so zu tun.

Mfg
Manuel​


----------



## Markus (23 Juli 2009)

online schrieb:


> Man darf die Unterschiedlichen Spannungen in einer Leitung verlegen, wenn diese von ihrer Isolierung der höchsten Spannung entspricht. Nach unten hast du dann allen Freiraum. Ob es aber schön ist, sei dahingestellt.


 

in etwa so steht es in der vde0113 bzw in der 60204
und das macht bei hybridkabeln die leistung, bremse und termokontakt eines motors gleichzeitig führen auch durchaus sinn, bzw. eine saubere sache!

was das verlegen von steuerleitungen und leistung in einem kanal betrifft:
eine gewisse räumliche trennung sollte auf jeden fall herschen.
wobei meiner meinung nach zu einer emv gerechtens installation wesentlich mehr gehört, saubere schirmauflagen und ein anständiger potentialausgleich sind meiner meinung nach wesentlich wichtiger. meist sind es die firmen die die größte klappe haben mit ihren teilweise seltendoofen werksvorschriften bei denen von einem hallenende zum anderen genug potentialunterschied herscht um blitze für ein sommernachtsgewitter zu erzeugen!
nach möglichkeit verlegen wir leitungen auch getrennt, zumindest mittels trennstegen in den kabelpritschen. schon rein aus "ästätischen" gründen, aber so richtig pingelig sind wir da auch nicht...


möglicherweise macht die EMV richtlinie da sogar deutliche vorschriften (eine richtlinie ist übrigens in eu-mitgliedstaaten wie deutschland gesetzt, und absolut verplichtendt! an normen wie zb. die vom vde, muss man sich nicht zwingend halten!).
zugegebenermassen habe ich die emv-richtlinie auch nie richtig durchgelesen, aber die ist auf jeden fall kostenlos im internet zu finden. wenn da wer was zu dem thema gesehen hat würde ich mich über eine info freuen.

zu beachten wäre auch noch die mechansiche belstbarkeit der meist sehr dünnen steuerleitugnen. wenn man so ein 4x240² durch die rinne zieht, und daran an einer kreuzung irgend so ein 2x0,5² von von einem druckaufnehmer hängen bleibt, dann wird man das 2x0,5 wohl neu einziehen müssen...


----------



## agmasi (23 Juli 2009)

Danke,

Bei mir sind es Kleinen Motoren (grösste 1,1kW), aber die Strecke ist ziemlich lang(Fördertechnik). Vom Schaltschrank aus ca. 60m nach links und 25m nach rechts. Ich muss lange Strecke auch berüksichtigen, oder?
Die Kabeln haben 1,5mm² durchmesser. Eigentlich es kann nicht passieren.


----------



## marlob (23 Juli 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> ...
> 
> möglicherweise macht die EMV richtlinie da sogar deutliche vorschriften (eine richtlinie ist übrigens in eu-mitgliedstaaten wie deutschland gesetzt, und absolut verplichtendt! an normen wie zb. die vom vde, muss man sich nicht zwingend halten!).
> zugegebenermassen habe ich die emv-richtlinie auch nie richtig durchgelesen, aber die ist auf jeden fall kostenlos im internet zu finden. wenn da wer was zu dem thema gesehen hat würde ich mich über eine info freuen.
> ...


Im Anhang mal ein paar pdfs dazu


----------



## marlob (23 Juli 2009)

Und hier noch ein paar Infos zur EMV-Richtlinie


----------



## Safety (23 Juli 2009)

*EMV-gerechter Schaltschrankbau*

Es gibt auch eine Anleitung von Rittal.
http://www.rittal.de/informationen/broschueren/broschueren.asp


----------



## Sockenralf (23 Juli 2009)

Hallo,

ihr seid mir vielleicht Spaßvögel 


Mir ist schon klar, daß es Kompromisse geben muß, aber ich habe auch schon DriveClick-Leitungen (von Modul zu Modul) aus Verdrahtungskanälen rausgepfriemelt, in welchen auch ungeschirmte Motorleitungen von 7,5kW-Umrichtern gelegen haben.
War wohl eine der ersten Maschinen des Herstellers  (und hat durch wundersame Weise auch 6 Monate funktioniert)


DAS (z. B.) war damit gemeint



MfG


----------



## GreenhornNRW (24 Juli 2009)

Ich hab auch schon eine Anlage gebaut, in der ich zwei Kanäle übereinander bauen musste, damit Steuerleitungen und Hauptstrom getrennt sind. So zog sich das nicht nur durch den Schaltschrank, sonder durch die gesamte Anlage....Aber war für die Amis *ROFL*

Dievorkonfektionierten Leitungen von z.B. lenze, in denen Hauptstrom und bremse oder Thermo gebündelt sind, sind einfach nur genial...einfacher gehts nich...


----------



## kev19 (24 Juli 2009)

*Du musst die sache mal so nehmen du hast ja sowieso dunkelblau als Steuerleitung und Schwarz als Motorzuleitung also ist quasi schon eine trennung vorhanden!

In meiner Zwischenprüfung war das auch in Ordnung!  


Hoffe ich konnte dir Helfen!

Sprich im Kabelkanal sind unterschiedliche Spannungsebenen in Ordnung!
Aber nicht in Ordnung wäre wenn du zwei verschiedene Spannungsebenen in eine Abzweigdose machen würdest!

Gruß Kev 
*


----------



## Sockenralf (24 Juli 2009)

kev19 schrieb:


> *Sprich im Kabelkanal sind unterschiedliche Spannungsebenen in Ordnung!*


 

Hallo,

schon mal tagelang einen sporadischen Fehler gesucht, weil Busleitungen und Umrichter-Leistungsleitungen optisch ansprechend im gleichen Kanal liegen?

Warum gibt es Trennsteg für Kabelrinnen?

Warum bestehen Anlagen-Lieferanten mittlerweile auf 3 getrennen Leitungswegen (Leistung / Steuerung / Bus)?


MfG


----------



## kev19 (25 Juli 2009)

Aber er sprach von Steuerspannung 24V und Arbeitsstromkreis 400V und die können in einen Kabelkanal gelegt werden, von Bus oder ähnlichen war nicht die Rede ....


Sorry oder hab ich da etwas nicht verstanden dann tut mir meine Antwort leid .....


MfG kev


----------



## Abdul (30 Juli 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Es gibt ja auch spezielle Leitungen (Motorleitungen mit 24V Bremse usw.) in denen es sogar gestattet ist in einem "Kabel" unterschiedliche Spannungen (also 400VAC und z.B. 24VDC) zu führen. Da ist es einem gar nicht möglich das in verschiedene Kabelkanäle zu legen.


 
Morjen...

Nur vergisst Du das diese Steuerleitungen in besagtem Kabel zusätzlich
Abgeschirmt sind...z.B. (4x1,5+(2x1)) resp. (4x1,5+2x(2x1,5)).

Und die Schirmen die Steuerleitungen ja nicht aus Jux und Dollerei ab oder
weils so hübsch aussieht *ROFL*


Ich würde die Versorgungs- und Steuerleitungen im Schrank getrennt
verlegen in Hinblick auf evtl. EMV geschichten.

Gruß
     Abbu


----------

